# HP DV7 1245dx black screen-FIXED-



## parjayrott (Oct 27, 2011)

I have an HP DV7 1245dx that powered up with a black.Both the cap and number lock lites where flashing a code one which is for the cpu.I replaced the cpu with an upgrade to the AMD rm74 with no luck.still had a black screen.Read the post..(http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/aspire-7520g-motherboard-re-melt-successful-481778.html
and performed the remelt in my kitchen oven slowly raising the temp. to 440 degrees F *.let it cool in the oven on it's on* for about an hour and a half.
Reassembled and it's working GREAT.
If you try this *TAKE YOUR TIME* let it cool on it's on do not open the oven till it get down round 100 degrees F.
*This thread save me Hundreds of dollars and was done in less than three and a half hours,from start to finish*.:grin:ray::grin:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I'd like to congratulate you for succeeding with what to many may seem to be completely mad. Glad it worked out for you, but for how long I wonder?


----------



## parjayrott (Oct 27, 2011)

Has been over a week and my DV7 is working great.Making daily trips to and from work on a scooter.Have had all kind of reactions to the remelt.Point is ...it didn't work before ....now it does.even if it dies tomorrow I was able to do a complete backup of all my data..well worth the time trying the remelt.Beats the trash can.Thanks again for this forum!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## parjayrott (Oct 27, 2011)

Has been almost a month since remelt carring laptop to and from work daily.Still running GREAT.


----------



## dfellow (Sep 25, 2012)

I too found this technique hard to believe. But, I figured, like most of us in this situation, what's there to lose.

I disassembled my DV7-1245dx that had been suffering for quite some time from the 1-blink/black screen issue. 

I had tried re-seating everything first. Which seemed like it helped, but after turning the machine off a few times, it was back to the black screen.

Took the motherboard and removed every possible thing that I could (stickers, modem, CPU (of course) ) and placed it in the household oven. Had the small piece of solder sitting on the motherboard over a hole so that if it melted, I'd know it was done. Got up to 300 degrees and decided the burning smell was the sign I needed to stop the madness. 

I then let the oven cool down as recommended (slowly). When I extracted the motherboard I noticed that the solder had melted just enough to lock it to the MB gently.

Did a quick test to see if it needed longer in the oven (I sure hoped it wouldn't) by putting the basic components (MB/CPU/keyboard/trackpad/screen/power) back together loosely and turning it on. Low and behold, it came up. Never before was a BIOS error the most beautiful thing to see on a computer screen.

Finished putting it all back together and booted it up. I'm typing this post now from the machine 2 days later and it's working great. Will try to update if it changes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please keep in mind that this is a last ditch process and will most likely only be a one shot deal also remember that whatever problem that is sorted for now will in all probability return at which point it will be time for a new laptop


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
"Baking" has been known to resolve issues but it is only a temporary fix and the same, or more, problems will most likely return.


----------



## parjayrott (Oct 27, 2011)

It has now been a year since my remelt and my dv7 is still working GREAT...I carry it back and forth to work daily and put 12 to 14 hours on it daily ...have had no other problems since remelt...I know this is a last ditch try. but let's see ..... at lest one more year of use and NO loss of data...was worth the try for me.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi that is great how long did it take to go the first time as that may be the critical point in which case your still ahead


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

parjayrott said:


> It has now been a year since my remelt and my dv7 is still working GREAT...I carry it back and forth to work daily and put 12 to 14 hours on it daily ...have had no other problems since remelt...I know this is a last ditch try. but let's see ..... at lest one more year of use and NO loss of data...was worth the try for me.


You are correct in it is always worth a try but you are more than fortunate and far from the norm.


----------



## parjayrott (Oct 27, 2011)

always had start up problems... had sent it back to HP while still under warranty..problems every 3-4 month from day one of purchase..since remelt no problems at all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck with it


----------

